# Before and After



## CravInTheCurves88

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## Gspoon

Awesome! Lovely lovely!


----------



## zosimos

hell yeah! You look awesome!


----------



## Wagimawr

Very nice  just be prepared for a bump to the Weight Board - unless you've got a paysite, this is the wrong place 

but don't you dare let that stop you from posting!


----------



## Tychondarova

What a transformation! You look gorgeous! And if you like the change, just keep going! See you on the weight board.
 
By the way, I salute your confidence to post pictures of yourself.

-Ty


----------



## I can bearly stand it

Wow! What a fun set of pictures. You look totally hot. Hey, your from Joisey, I'm from Joisey. Which exit? . . . Griz


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Nice pics Crav!!!

Seems like you are enjoying your new curves, right?

So did you gain on purpose? And how is the reaction you get from your environment, please?

Best wishes,

Chris

PS: Guess that should be moved into "Skinniest & Fattest Pics", right? ;-)


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

stuffedbellylover said:


> Nice pics Crav!!!
> 
> Seems like you are enjoying your new curves, right?
> 
> So did you gain on purpose? And how is the reaction you get from your environment, please?
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris
> 
> PS: Guess that should be moved into "Skinniest & Fattest Pics", right? ;-)



well i guess i always loved food, i just realized that im very comfortable with my body,and it shouldnt matter what i look like, just as long as im happy 

People around me support what im doing, my sister wants to see me happy so she supports me 100%.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Tychondarova said:


> What a transformation! You look gorgeous! And if you like the change, just keep going! See you on the weight board.
> 
> By the way, I salute your confidence to post pictures of yourself.
> 
> -Ty



Thank you.  im just very comfortable with my body, and i enjoy every new curve i get.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

zosimos said:


> hell yeah! You look awesome!



Thank you


----------



## love dubh

Nice hair.


----------



## Biglover

Looking great! I think you were much too thin in your before pics. Thanks.


----------



## hughdann

Absolutly fantasitc - keep going girl...........it looooks great

What are you doing to pile it on, and in what time frame have you achieved the result??)

lol Huey


----------



## I Like Tang

sorry guys she's very much taken:wubu:

love you wibbles, see you tommorrow


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

hughdann said:


> Absolutly fantasitc - keep going girl...........it looooks great
> 
> What are you doing to pile it on, and in what time frame have you achieved the result??)
> 
> lol Huey



I eat lots of ice cream thats all i have to say.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

I Like Tang said:


> sorry guys she's very much taken:wubu:
> 
> love you wibbles, see you tommorrow



I love you too <33333333333333


----------



## Totmacher

I Like Tang said:


> sorry guys she's very much taken:wubu:
> 
> love you wibbles, see you tommorrow



... and I'm quite jealous


----------



## Aurora

Good on ya girl!


----------



## newfoundfat

wow! you look amazing! plz tell me your still gaining? and if you keep gaining you should totally keep posting new pics! how much did you weigh in the before and how much do you weigh now?? wow, once again you look awesome, keep gaining!!


----------



## SurfDUI

The before shot was damn cute too.
So long as your haps.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

> well i guess i always loved food, i just realized that im very comfortable with my body,and it shouldnt matter what i look like, just as long as im happy
> 
> People around me support what im doing, my sister wants to see me happy so she supports me 100%.



Nice to hear that Crav! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

newfoundfat said:


> wow! you look amazing! plz tell me your still gaining? and if you keep gaining you should totally keep posting new pics! how much did you weigh in the before and how much do you weigh now?? wow, once again you look awesome, keep gaining!!



I weighed 165 and now i weigh 220


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

stuffedbellylover said:


> Nice to hear that Crav!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



thank u! he he he


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

newfoundfat said:


> wow! you look amazing! plz tell me your still gaining? and if you keep gaining you should totally keep posting new pics! how much did you weigh in the before and how much do you weigh now?? wow, once again you look awesome, keep gaining!!



IM Still gaining.. i hope to reach 300 soon hopefully lol


----------



## palndrm

Such an amazing transformation! What's the time difference?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

palndrm said:


> Such an amazing transformation! What's the time difference?



7 months he


----------



## love dubh

So which Jersey are you from? The good part or the bad part?  *nudge nudge* Do you go to college? ((I'm not a drooling goober looking for a lady. I'm a curious gal looking for an NJ chat buddy.))


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

love dubh said:


> So which Jersey are you from? The good part or the bad part?  *nudge nudge* Do you go to college? ((I'm not a drooling goober looking for a lady. I'm a curious gal looking for an NJ chat buddy.))



Im from morris county nj... haha and yeah i go to college.. county college of morris.. but im changing my major and im going into culinary arts so i can open a bakery shop with my mom


----------



## love dubh

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> Im from morris county nj... haha and yeah i go to college.. county college of morris.. but im changing my major and im going into culinary arts so i can open a bakery shop with my mom



Oh, neat. I was just in Morristown fighting nazis.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

love dubh said:


> Oh, neat. I was just in Morristown fighting nazis.



HAHA morristown lol its an interesting place... i tend to drive up one way streets there alot hahah:bow:


----------



## Still a Skye fan

You have a great tummy and a lucky guy.


All the best to you


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Still a Skye fan said:


> You have a great tummy and a lucky guy.
> 
> 
> All the best to you
> 
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Dennis



THank u .....:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Autymn Marie,

I just had an idea...

Do you maybe have some older clothes from you kept somewhere? A jeans or so... 

An outgrown set would be nice. ;-)

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

stuffedbellylover said:


> Autymn Marie,
> 
> I just had an idea...
> 
> Do you maybe have some older clothes from you kept somewhere? A jeans or so...
> 
> An outgrown set would be nice. ;-)
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



O i do haha i have many out grown clothes i have jeans from when i was a size 6-9


----------



## Knyghtmare

Very nice.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Knyghtmare said:


> Yummy... hahaha...



haha thank you <3333:wubu:


----------



## Koldun

Wow! Awesome.


----------



## nottobig

You look awesome (if still a tad slender!)

Just curious, how long have you been gaining? how much have you gained in that time? It certainly does look good on you!


----------



## Buffetbelly

Amazing! You have erogenous zones where before there were no zones at all! My compliments to the Zoning Commission.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Buffetbelly said:


> Amazing! You have erogenous zones where before there were no zones at all! My compliments to the Zoning Commission.



thanks thanks alot.. heh hope everyone is good


----------



## iadr

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> I weighed 165 and now i weigh 220



You must be tall...:huh: ///edit nevrmind, the other thread says 5'3-5'4" . Amazing


----------



## S-Mac

wow, you oughtta post more pics up, you are just gorgeous!
good job with the weight gain you look terrific


----------



## Jay West Coast

love dubh said:


> Oh, neat. I was just in Morristown fighting nazis.



ps thnx 4 fiting nazis


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0

While I agree your belly is delightfully squishy and yummy, I must say your tush is even more delish!


----------



## Princey

*writes*

Dear God/Buddah/Santa/Sarah Lee;

Thank you for making people see the light. Curves ARE beautiful and sexy. Girls should be lauded for having them, not trying to reach some unattainable, manufactured pre-determined weight. 

*/writes*

Thanks for showing your beautiful body...


----------



## tpamour

you really do look beautiful. More pics are definetly welcomed (if not highly encouraged.) wow. I don't know if i could ever possibly be able to put on that much weight in seven months. What was it like changing so much in such a short period of time?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Princey said:


> *writes*
> 
> Dear God/Buddah/Santa/Sarah Lee;
> 
> Thank you for making people see the light. Curves ARE beautiful and sexy. Girls should be lauded for having them, not trying to reach some unattainable, manufactured pre-determined weight.
> 
> */writes*
> 
> Thanks for showing your beautiful body...



haha awww thanks


----------



## gioA

anymore pics to show?
would love to see some more from the start of your gain?


----------



## Hawaiian kid

wow, keep up the good work. I know you will reach your goal. Keep us updated with pics. You said you eat a lot of ice cream, is that just from ice cream, and if so, how much ice cream are we talking LOL.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88




----------



## eumeb

wow...not bad your gain.


----------



## Princey

I love that smile you've got - just makes you seem so happy to have such beautiful curves...


----------



## matt82

CravInTheCurves88 said:


>




awesome, so beautiful. whats your weight now?


----------



## Wagimawr

lookin good  stay proud!


----------



## bigirlover

Wow, you look great! Any goal in mind? If you're really serious about gaining and maybe want to start a 'site and make a little mulah in the process you should talk with Heather from BigCuties.com or one of the other website operators. Keep gaining!


----------



## Ojiryojoji

Hmmmm.....

Im envious of the very lucky bathing suit, what with the two of you being so close in these photos.

Nice photos, some here would definitely say you have very photogenic qualities.;D


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Ojiryojoji said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Im envious of the very lucky bathing suit, what with the two of you being so close in these photos.
> 
> Nice photos, some here would definitely say you have very photogenic qualities.;D



awww thanks so much


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86

Wow talk about a helluva gain! You look great. I like the tatoo btw. Getting it on the ribs must've hurt. Good luck gaining.


----------



## hughdann

Keep going - you keep getting bigger and more beauiful

Awesome


----------



## scudmissilez

love dubh said:


> Oh, neat. I was just in Morristown fighting nazis.



Nazis stink. Thanks for being awesome!!!


----------



## Foolish Fool

CravInTheCurves88 said:


>


i'd like to thank you once again for sharing your pics and progress with us all! we are humbled by your presence. :bow:
i like these three pics the best. not only do they really showcase your new (and substansial!) gains, but they show how happy you look!

i have a couple questions, if that's okay. when did you decide you wanted to gain, and what inspired you most? also, do you have any goals, or are you just letting the calories fall where they will?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

scudmissilez said:


> Nazis stink. Thanks for being awesome!!!



HAHAH Your welcome for being awesome!


----------



## Judge_Dre

You are so adorable! :smitten: You're looking great. Keep on eating :eat1:


----------



## fanofdimensions

what a cutie! love your smile and your expanding figure!




CravInTheCurves88 said:


>


----------



## Caine

matt82 said:


> awesome, so beautiful. whats your weight now?



Wow... You look amazing!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Judge_Dre said:


> You are so adorable! :smitten: You're looking great. Keep on eating :eat1:



awww thanks and i will, haha so where abouts in NYC do u live.??? i live in jersey!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Caine said:


> Wow... You look amazing!



AWWWW THANKS!


----------



## daddyoh70

Awesome pics!!! The one where you're resting your belly on the counter in the best yet!!!! :smitten: Also love the tattoo. Thanks for the update. How much have you gained since you first posted?


----------



## mikael

your expanding figure is hella sexy! thanks for posting pics, you're so lovely!

cheers


----------



## Foolish Fool

disconnectedsmile said:


> i have a couple questions, if that's okay. when did you decide you wanted to gain, and what inspired you most? also, do you have any goals, or are you just letting the calories fall where they will?


my questions prolly went unanswered cuz i quoted pics.


----------



## Russ2d

Fat makes a woman so beautiful, how the hell did we develop such an upside culture?

Anyway great pics- you look soft and feminine, very nice


----------



## LillyBBBW

I agree with all the other sentiments expressed here. You look gorgeous girl though you always did. But the smile makes it. Be ever happy.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Hi Autymn!

Love the pics of the current you...yes, my favorite is the one of your tummy resting on the counter. :wubu:

Anyway, you look absolutely wonderful and all the best to you, dear.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## BigFusionNYC

Thanks for sharing your pics with us, you truly are incredibly alluring and have a warm smile. I look forward to updated progress 

Cheers - Jorge


----------



## guhbone

Still a Skye fan said:


> Hi Autymn!
> Love the pics of the current you...yes, my favorite is the one of your tummy resting on the counter. :wubu:


I concur wholeheartedly! You are quite sexy, and that counter shot is great!

(What is it about tummies resting on counters that's so alluring, anyway? I don't know why I love it so much.)


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

guhbone said:


> I concur wholeheartedly! You are quite sexy, and that counter shot is great!
> 
> (What is it about tummies resting on counters that's so alluring, anyway? I don't know why I love it so much.)



haha well thank you. HAha and im not so sure lol i know the reason but i just like it because it looks so soft and lovable .. O WAIT IT IS! lol


----------



## NHulk

Wow u look incredible I love the changes and extra curves. Be Blessed!!!


----------



## balletguy

wow, very cute...:eat2:


----------



## Danyull

I'm entranced, truely.


----------



## Saxphon

You truly are a very beautiful young woman - before and now. The curves you've added look incredible. Would love to see your progression in person, but will have to settle for pics when you can post them. It is so wonderful to watch a woman's figure blossom into a true beauty.

Saxphon


----------



## _broshe_

Have you done something diffrent with your body?:doh:

You look more and more gorgeous every time my friend.


----------



## ~da rev~

Great little smirk. Good lookin' pics.


----------



## Tychondarova

OMG CUTENESS OVERLOAD..... Seriously, you're just a growing girl, ain't ya? More pictures please:wubu:

-Ty


----------



## Foolish Fool

Tychondarova said:


> OMG CUTENESS OVERLOAD.....


OMG HED ESPLODES FROM ALL TEH KYOOT


----------



## thebog138

What can I say that these fine people have not said?

These pictures are absolutely stunning!


----------



## fatlover09

you look awesome! What size did you start out at and what size are you now?
Keep it up girl!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

thanks everyone ... heh sorry i havent been on in a while.. ive been busy with school and such :-\


----------



## morepushing13

This is really amazing. You have done a great job! I'm glad your boyfriend enjoys it you guys should have fun. Hope your progress goes well.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

morepushing13 said:


> This is really amazing. You have done a great job! I'm glad your boyfriend enjoys it you guys should have fun. Hope your progress goes well.



awww well thank you very much <3


----------



## morepushing13

update soon?


----------



## ghhfdh

Good work!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

yes sooooon i will update!!! prob tonight.. or tomorrow


----------



## fatlover09

cravin, just wondering what your family and friends responce to your weight gain has been? Do they know you guysma purposley doing it?


----------



## Silversnake418

ur very purty


----------



## CravInTheCurves88




----------



## Tychondarova

Gack! I can't see the pictures! BBBLLAAARRRGGG........ x_X

Am I the only one seeing this?

-Ty


----------



## Chimpi

I fixed them for you, CravInTheCurves. I just took out the width=640 and the height=480.


----------



## Nameless88888888

You look great, keep it up


----------



## Markt

wow, your bf must be thrilled! has he asked u to gain, or mentioned a size he'd like to see you reach?


----------



## Browniestuff

who...how...how much... huh...*slaps self* wow! you look absolutely amazing! how much do you weigh now?


----------



## morepushing13

ditto to all of the above.... that is amazing!


----------



## Silversnake418

wow great pics 88! And it seems like you really enjoy what you do


----------



## Alias Registration

from November to March, that's quite an impressive gain! what's your secret? i'm trying to gain myself, but it's slow going.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Chimpi said:


> I fixed them for you, CravInTheCurves. I just took out the width=640 and the height=480.


Super Cute Bathing Suit !!!


----------



## pooman88

can you post some more pics of you before the gain?


i want to make some comparisons


----------



## g-squared

i am officially blown away


----------



## Caine

wow, well done chimpi on the editing, and Cravin, you look wondrous!!!


----------



## Silversnake418

g-squared said:


> i am officially blown away



Your just blown away now!? I was blown away like 4 pages ago


----------



## g-squared

Silversnake418 said:


> Your just blown away now!? I was blown away like 4 pages ago



i would have been blown away four pages ago but i wasn't old enough to post yet:happy:


----------



## guhbone

We re all very lucky to have you post here, CravInTheCurves88. You are one in a million. Thank you!


----------



## morepushing13

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> well i guess i always loved food, i just realized that im very comfortable with my body,and it shouldnt matter what i look like, just as long as im happy
> 
> People around me support what im doing, my sister wants to see me happy so she supports me 100%.



Does your sister gain too??


----------



## S-Mac

beautiful pics


----------



## _broshe_

Man, you're starting to pack on the pounds! your boyfriend must be estaticto get there kind of results in such a short time.:eat2:


----------



## Still a Skye fan

You look wonderful, Autymn, and you seem to be a gal who gains the most in her belly and hips...not that there's anything wrong with that (LOL!) :smitten:


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## jennabelle

Sweetheart you are adorable!!!


----------



## bbw_lover_86

Totally amazing!!! you've gain a lovely amount!!! Do you know how big you want to get??


----------



## newfoundfat

wow, you look amazing.
how much do you weigh now? 
i think if you posted your weight with the pics it would be awesome
also i would love to see some more "before pics" to compare
keep it up! you look great!


----------



## Falling Boy

That is a pretty amazing gain. Keep it up!!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

haha thanks everyone.. and no my sister does not gain she acutally tries to loose weight lol <333

but thanks for the support!


----------



## LongTimeFA

Wow... that is some hot fat!!!:smitten:


----------



## morepushing13

you don't seem to be looking to happy in those pictures, it could just be the time of day, hope everything is going well...


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86

I was just comparing your before and after pics and I've just gotta say damn!:smitten: That's one helluva gain and all in the best places too. I'm glad your family supports your gaining. I wish mine was that supportive. 

Best of Luck!


----------



## prettysteve

Miss Cravincurves88 - Wow! Your phat little jelly belly rolls look so sexy and cute.I am really looking forward to the day when you hit the 300lb mark and your soft jelly belly begins to hit the floor. Keep on packing on the pounds and eat until your stomach is full! L.O.L.:eat1:


----------



## NoWayOut

Not that it didn't before, but your belly looks so beautiful now. I'm sure it will be even better once it hangs over your waist.


----------



## Brash

Not to be an echo in here or anything, but you look absolutely fantastic. I'm glad you've been getting the support you need in this endeavor from your loved ones, and wish you the best!


----------



## newfoundfat

what is your ideal weight? (and where are you at right now)
and i can't wait for the next update!!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

hey everyone thanks for the comments .. yeah sorry i didnt look so great i was kinda sick :-\ anywho... yeah i hope to gain about 40 more lbs now <3 but at a slower rate,,, i want my curves to be in all the right places 

and thank for likin my bakini  its from wallmart HAHA <3


----------



## bbw_lover_86

Wow your looking super sexy! Love your belly hun! I do hope your gonna get bigger though... your body would look even more how of this world!


----------



## morepushing13

Your pics are great once again. Keep up the good work.


----------



## NyGiant

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> hey everyone thanks for the comments .. yeah sorry i didnt look so great i was kinda sick :-\ anywho... yeah i hope to gain about 40 more lbs now <3 but at a slower rate,,, i want my curves to be in all the right places
> 
> and thank for likin my bakini  its from wallmart HAHA <3



How much u up to by the weigh lol i kno im a corn ball


----------



## guhbone

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> hey everyone thanks for the comments .. yeah sorry i didnt look so great i was kinda sick :-\ anywho... yeah i hope to gain about 40 more lbs now <3 but at a slower rate,,, i want my curves to be in all the right places
> 
> and thank for likin my bakini  its from wallmart HAHA <3



To quote LoveBHMS:



LoveBHMS said:


> The only thing that affects actual fat distribution is genetics.
> 
> Certain kinds of exercise will obviously affect muscle tone and body shape to a degree. Even if you do hundreds of situps and have super-toned abdominal muscles, you can still store fat over them. Pretty much the same with any muscle group.
> 
> There is also the matter of if fat is stored over or under the muscle, but there is nothing you can do to affect that.
> 
> I've never heard of smoking having anything to do with where fat is stored. The only affect on weight it would have is maybe to lower it since nicotine is a stimulant.




...so it really doesn't matter how fast or slow you gain. It'll end up where it was going to end up. (IMHO, gain faster, that way you can save $$ on clothes).


----------



## LilLostFox

hey just wanted to say i think your gain is amazing.


----------



## morepushing13

how is going crav?


----------



## Megamice55

Beauty is what is on the inside, that everyone else sees on the outside when you smile. 

You look fantastic, don't ever think different.


----------



## Weigh In '08

You are absolutely adorable. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jamesw1994

keep it up sexy u look better as u get bigger lluv ya:eat2::shocked:


----------



## tummytubby

Very nice gain, super pics! I love to see your belly get rounder and softer:blush:


----------



## Waxwing

You are awfully cute!


----------



## camylarde

What has one do to see those pictures? All moved and i am sure someone stored them...


----------



## Mini

camylarde said:


> What has one do to see those pictures? All moved and i am sure someone stored them...



Time machine.


----------



## bbwluvr3000

Mini said:


> Time machine.



Good Point...I wonder if the Internet Wayback Machine can find them?


----------



## Tracii

Well dang it!!! I missed all the pics...
The first pic is great that's all I could see.Just sooo freakin' adorable please post a new pic when you can.
That is if you are still here.


----------



## Southpaw

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER



Wish I didn't miss the after pics,you are so pretty I am sure the afters were just stunning!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Zombie Thread Is Zombie


----------



## mediaboy

They broke up, she lost weight, we all cried.

The End.


----------



## AtomicHeart

What happened to her! I joined these forums for the chance just to speak with the amazingly beautiful girl and she is gone


----------



## KHayes666

AtomicHeart said:


> What happened to her! I joined these forums for the chance just to speak with the amazingly beautiful girl and she is gone



Either was a fake profile or she changed her mind about her size. It happens


----------



## AtomicHeart

Still, I wish she didn't. Unfortunatly I've been thinking about her since I first discovered her post on newgrounds. Was rather excited to try to at least speak with her or game with her. Grrr. 

Despite such things, agony aside. Would anyone be able to repost some or all of her picture are make them available for download?

Thanks.
I'll really miss her


----------



## KHayes666

You see that paysite board over there Atomic? Plenty of other girls to talk to that actually like their size. No need to fuss over a kid with image problems.


----------



## bobsjers

KHayes666 said:


> You see that paysite board over there Atomic? Plenty of other girls to talk to that actually like their size. No need to fuss over a kid with image problems.



I think the paysite people are more into maintaining their paying customer base than they are into gaining (or being a BBW).


----------



## AtomicHeart

Sorry guys, but the paysite girls do not interest me as she was kinda what created vested interest in what these paysite girls do. In essence, she was the one who perked my interest in the whole scene you are engaged in. But, it is merely her I've thought about above all else. That is why I still inquire.


----------



## Blackjack

AtomicHeart said:


> Still, I wish she didn't. Unfortunatly I've been thinking about her since I first discovered her post on newgrounds. Was rather excited to try to at least speak with her or game with her. Grrr.
> 
> Despite such things, agony aside. *Would anyone be able to repost some or all of her picture are make them available for download?*
> 
> Thanks.
> I'll really miss her



Okay, this? Fucking creepy as hell. I get that she's what got you into this scene, but she's gone. Deal with it, and don't ask other people to try and give you what she doesn't want available anymore.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

why won't this thread die


----------



## Blackjack

disconnectedsmile said:


> why won't this thread die



Blame the stalker.


----------



## Blackjack

Random double-post.


----------



## AnnMarie

bobsjers said:


> I think the paysite people are more into maintaining their paying customer base than they are into gaining (or being a BBW).




Being fat came way before a paysite and will be around way after. I resent that you say being fat is about customers. It's a shitty statement. I can't speak for any gaining girls, but as a genuine fat girl who loves her food, I resent the shit out of this.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

AtomicHeart said:


> Sorry guys, but the paysite girls do not interest me as she was kinda what created vested interest in what these paysite girls do. In essence, she was the one who perked my interest in the whole scene you are engaged in. But, it is merely her I've thought about above all else. That is why I still inquire.



i blame you for everything!


----------



## Blackjack

AnnMarie said:


> Being fat came way before a paysite and will be around way after. I resent that you say being fat is about customers. It's a shitty statement. I can't speak for any gaining girls, but as a genuine fat girl who loves her food, I resent the shit out of this.


----------



## Scorsese86

I used to be friends with her on Facebook. Nice girl, but I think she was just with some guy who was into the whole feeding thing, and when the relationshop ended, so did her time on Dims. So, that's it.

Seeing how old this thread is... there's a reason why some should just be closed.


----------



## J34

disconnectedsmile said:


> why won't this thread die



This thread should have been closed in 08, then a creeper revived it 2yrs later go figure.


----------



## shrikearghast

AnnMarie said:


> Being fat came way before a paysite and will be around way after. I resent that you say being fat is about customers. It's a shitty statement. I can't speak for any gaining girls, but as a genuine fat girl who loves her food, I resent the shit out of this.



Yes, but you have to admit that there are some BBW who include the feeding thing in their repertoire solely because it sells, and not because they have even the faintest interest in the practice. Not everybody maintaining these websites is a saint, and not everything critiquing them is attacking you personally.


----------

